# IM Corona Old Boy Lighter Review



## bojangle (Dec 17, 2014)

I have a matte black IM Corona Old Boy lighter I got about 2 months ago.

First off, it looks amazing and is very stylish. I find the matte-black colour to be gorgeous.

I've just had to replace the flint for the first time and I used ronson flints which work just as well as the IM Corona flints. One flint seems to last me about 2 months. The gas chamber holds a lot of fuel and given I smoke a couple bowls a day on avg, it lasts me from 1.5 to 2 weeks at a time (at which point the flame is very reduced, though it can still be used). I only use this for my pipe and it is all I use.

I haven't used the tamper that comes with it, though I do use it for opening and closing the gas-fill chamber. One gripe I have is that the poking end was not made to adjust the flame, which I believe is silly as it could easily have been engineered to do so. Using the poking end as a screw-driver will strip the screw that adjusts the flame. I've been using my swiss army knife's metal tweezers for this.

It's a very solid lighter with a great heft to it and it very durable as i've dropped it a couple times and it didn't even suffer any scratches.

The lighter has a 2 year warranty and the parts are cheap to replace. I believe it has to be shipped to California to be fixed if it breaks or taken to an authorized repair outlet.

I bought it for $108 + $8 shipping at Smokingpipes.com.

Summary: awesome quality lighter that is very stylish and something I will enjoy for at least a couple more decades based on reviews of its quality elsewhere on the internet.


----------



## GregNJ (Sep 24, 2009)

It's real quality stuff and definitely has an old school feel. Personally, I'm not a big fan of anything with a flint.


----------

